# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Escolha de Lente Macro

## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos

Gostava de saber opiniões sobre estas lentes!!!

*Sigma EX 105/2.8 DG Macro 409€*

*Canon EF 100/2.8 USM Macro 565€*

*Canon EF-S 60/2.8 USM macro 343€*

*Tamron AF 90/2.8 macro 1:1 DI 399€*

*Tokina 100/2.8 AT-X Pro D macro 393€*

As lentes encontram-se aqui.
http://www.ac-foto.com/ac/shop/shop....45af3d6fa5d0f5

Espero não estar a ser chato, mas tenho de saber o que vou comprar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá a todos
> 
> Gostava de saber opiniões sobre estas lentes!!!
> 
> *Sigma EX 105/2.8 DG Macro 409*
> 
> *Canon EF 100/2.8 USM Macro 565*
> 
> *Canon EF-S 60/2.8 USM macro 343*
> ...


*1º Canon EF 100/2.8 USM Macro 565

**2º Tamron AF 90/2.8 macro 1:1 DI 399*

----------


## Vasco Santos

Obrigado Julio pela opinião.

A que distancia minima tens de estar para usar a Tamrom 90mm??

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Obrigado Julio pela opinião.
> 
> A que distancia minima tens de estar para usar a Tamrom 90mm??


29 cm

a Canon 100

a 

31 cm


* Sorry... por engano editei o teu comentário  :Admirado:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> * Sorry... por engano editei o teu comentário


Não faz mal Julio,  :SbOk:  

então está decidido será a Tamrom 90mm, acho que é uma boa escolha e até cerca de 200 mais barata.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Não faz mal Julio,  
> 
> então está decidido será a Tamrom 90mm, acho que é uma boa escolha e até cerca de 200 mais barata.


A lente é muito boa Ricardo.

Tenho fotos "razoaveis" tiradas com ambas as lentes (Canon/Tamrom)

Uma vantagem da Tamrom 90 é o peso ser expressivamente mais leve que a Canon 100

----------


## Vasco Santos

> A lente é muito boa Ricardo.
> 
> Tenho fotos "razoaveis" tiradas com ambas as lentes (Canon/Tamrom)
> 
> Uma vantagem da Tamrom 90 é o peso ser expressivamente mais leve que a Canon 100


Vasco  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Realmente são Razoaveis entre aspas  :yb624:   :yb624:  , são exelentes.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Vasco    
> 
> Realmente são Razoaveis entre aspas   , são exelentes.



 :yb624: 

Troco-vos sempre os nomes. O que vale é são irmãos. Sempre fica em casa  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Antonio Amaral

a Grande vantagem da Canon EF 100 f 2.8 macro é que ela tem o foco interno, ou seja ela não altera o seu comprimento durante a focagem , sem falar na cosantrução mais forte do qua as similares.

eu compraria a Canon se fosse vocÊ


abraços

----------

